# Hey No Coat Guys



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Why did you stop putting the handle holes in the sides of the box, They were great, Just hold the box and run the tape onto the seam, I got a couple of new boxes, No Handle holes, Why


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

those buggers hurt caz


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Didn't notice till today...The 325 still has the handle,,but the 450 does not...

Never used the handle myself..Always rolled the no-coat out on the floor ..cut an inch or two too long .Then trim off after putting up.

stand ups I will measure off... [angles]

I don't care much to use no-coat as a bead...JMO


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont use it for bead, Although i had a crazy bead small area to do last week so no coated it, Internals, externals etc, It went well. 99% of the time its for internals, A long internal, CP tube flat mudhead both sides, All purpose mud, Box of no coat using the handles direct feed no cutting or pre creasing, Put it in, Wallpaper seam roller and wipe it out.........So easy.........Love it, But now you No Coat dudes have removed the handles, Well Screw you lot, Im going to cut my own so huh to you.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Didn't notice till today...The 325 still has the handle,,but the 450 does not...
> 
> Never used the handle myself..Always rolled the no-coat out on the floor ..cut an inch or two too long .Then trim off after putting up.
> 
> ...


I prefer metal backing bead and no coat for dem messy angles


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

No-coat is ten times better than metal bead way tougher doesn't dent when someone hits the corner requires less mud but it does cost more


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

dieselman350 said:


> No-coat is ten times better than metal bead way tougher doesn't dent when someone hits the corner requires less mud but it does cost more


paper with metal backing for me'


----------

